# Wildsau enduro zum touren?



## axel123 (4. Mai 2006)

hallo!

ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir eine wildsau enduro zu kaufen. 
benötige das rad allerdings nur für das, was man heute wohl "all mountain" nennt. also touren mit ein paar singeltracks und hier und da mal eine zügige abfahrt.
auf die wildsau komme ich, weil ich mit 197cm und guten 120kg für die durchschnittlichen cc-räder wohl etwas zu viel bin 

kann man mit der wildsau enduro also auch vernünftig "touren"? vorraussetzung wäre vermutlich ein platform-dämpfer...

was schätzt (oder wisst?) ihr wiegt eine enduro mit rohloffnabe in xxl-größe? kommt man als komplettrad unter 15kg? bleibt man wenigstens unter 16kg?


axel


----------



## Maui (4. Mai 2006)

also ich würd mal schätzen das ein XL reichen müßte. bin 190 und hatte ein L. dann würd ich mir die rohloff schenken und dann kannst dir mit sicherheit einen amtlichen all -mountain, wie auch immer du das nenen willst aufbauen. unter 16 geht auf jedenfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (4. Mai 2006)

FYI, meine Wildsau Hardride FR wiegt mit zwei Kettenblättern, Swinger 6-way mit 750er Feder, Kefü, DH-Felgen, Big Bettys u. Sherman + gerade mal 18,5 kg. Da solltest Du mit dem Enduro Rahmen, der ja schon 500gr. weniger wiegt, nem Luftdämpfer, vernünftigen Felgen u. ner Luftgabel, locker die 16kg schaffen.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## axel123 (5. Mai 2006)

hallo!

ein xl ist leider viel zu klein, selbst ein xxl ist an der unteren grenze. die oberrohrlänge ist der ausschlaggebende faktor.

die rohloffnabe ist allerdings gesetzt, ich möchte mich ungern auf eine kettenschaltung zurückentwickeln. hat für mich einfach zuviele nachteile bzw. ich sehe - für mich und meine ansprüche - keinen einzigen vorteil.

bezogen auf deine gewichtsschätzungen würde das allerdings bedeuten, dass ich fast an die 17kg komme mit großem rahmen und rohloff. das ist ganz schön viel zum touren........


----------



## Klappfallscheib (5. Mai 2006)

Hm, das mit der Größe kann ich nicht so ganz glauben. Ich selber bin 193cm, und fahre die Hardride in L! Und selbst wenn Dir das Oberrohr zu kurz sein sollte, denke ich dass es kein Problem sein sollte das ein wenig länger zu ordern.


----------



## axel123 (5. Mai 2006)

ja aber wenn ich es länger ordere, dann kann ich doch auch gleich einen rahmengröße drüber nehmen, oder? vor allem weil ich auch durch mein gewicht ein sattelstützenkiller bin und durchaus auch interesse an einem längeren sitzrohr habe.....

zur zeit fahre ich übrigens ein hardtail mit einem 62er oberrohr und einem 135mm vorbau, sattel bis zum anschlag nach hinten geschoben, und gedrungener sollte die fahrposition nicht werden.... ich will ja eben cc-orientiert fahren....


aber zurück zu meiner frage: kann man mit der wildsau enduro vernünftig "touren"? 


axel


----------



## nonamenic (5. Mai 2006)

Zu der Größe kann ich nicht viel sagen. Meine Hardride FR wiegt mit Marzocchi Z1 FR 1 18 Kg. Damit lässt es sich prima Touren. Knackige Schwarzwaldtouren gingen einwandfrei. Ende Mai wird die Tourentauglichkeit in Finale/Ligurien getestet. 

Jetzt Ernst gemeint, ohne persönlich zu werden oder Dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen: Bei dem Körpergewicht spielt es doch keine Rolle ob 16, 17 oder 18 Kilo. Hauptsache der Rahmen ist individuell angepasst. Bin auch nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht (85 Kg) aber da spielte das Gewicht vom Bike für mich auch keine große Rolle mehr. 

Denke wenn du Dir z.B. von Nicolai ein Helius CC in XXL, mit den Rohren vom FR (wegen Stabilität) schweißen lässt, wird das auch nicht leichter werden. 

Alutech fährt eben nicht jeder. Das ist das schöne daran.


----------



## axel123 (5. Mai 2006)

du hast natürlich recht, dass die gewichtsunterschiede in bezug zu meinem körpergewicht nicht gerade immens sind 

"problem" ist nur, dass ich meist mit einer gruppe fahre, die halt cc-mäßig unterwegs ist. und ich habe festgestellt durch ausprobieren unterschiedlicher gewichtsklassen von rädern und auch antriebskonzepte, dass bergauf z.t. enorme zeitunterschiede bestehen. ich bin ohnehin nicht der schnellste bergauf (die physik lässt sich halt nicht überlisten ), möchte aber ungern noch langsamer werden man muss schon lange genug auf mich warten...

deswegen die frage nach dem gewicht...


----------



## nonamenic (5. Mai 2006)

Hmm. Wenn die Freunde so fit sind, wirds natürlich schwer. 

Aber wenn ich es mit meiner Hardride vergleiche, dann müsste eine Wildsau Enduro mit absenkbarer leichter Gabel (z.B. Z1 light ETA) und evtl. einem längeren Vorbau mit relativ flachem Lenker ordentlich voran gehen. Wenn Du dann noch schöne leichte aber stabile Laufräder dranmachst, müssten 16 Kilo eigentlich schon drinsein. 

Von der Geometrie sind sowohl Hardride als auch Enduro auf jeden Fall tourengeeignet. Kommt halt auch auf die (teuren aber leichten) Komponenten an. Aber wenn Du schon ein Alutech mit Rohloff willst, spielt Geld vermutlich eh keine Rolle. ;-)

Hier im Forum gibt es eine relativ neue sehr schicke Wildsau Enduro.  Musst mal im Bilder-Thread nachschauen und den Fahrer anschreiben. Vielleicht kann er Dir besser weiterhelfen. Glaube der Post war vom Dezember oder so. 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## nonamenic (5. Mai 2006)

Die Wildsau Enduro meinte ich. Heiko_München heißt der Fahrer. 

Wäre gut zu wissen was das Teil wiegt. Aber allein an Gabel und Dämpfer könnte man noch ein paar hundert Gramm sparen. Aber ein echt schönes Teil oder?

Gruß Chris


----------



## axel123 (5. Mai 2006)

wirklich schick 

das gewicht wäre wirklich interessant, werde ihn mal anschreiben. mit anderer gabel und anderem dämpfer sollte das rohloffzusatzgewicht kompensiert werden. 

wenn du von leichten und stabilen laufrädern sprichst, hast du da zufällig eine idee? ich fahre zur zeit mavic 719 (so heißen die glaube ich) mit onyx vorne  und rohloff. halten so einigermaßen...


gruß

axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (5. Mai 2006)

Sorry, bin da nicht so der Profi. Träume aber selber von den DT Swiss EX 5.1, 
wiegen 500 g pro Felge. Sind noch leichter als meine Mavic 321. Und vor allem edler und seltener.

Sicherlich gibt es leichtere Felgen. Aber von DT Swiss sagt man ja, dass sie unheimlich robust sein sollen.


----------



## Rote-Locke (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Zur ursprünglichen Frage: Ja absolut Tourentauglich. Als CC-Hardtail Fahrer ist evtl. der etwas flachere Lenkwinkel am Anfang eine Umstellung, die man aber schnell zu schätzen weiß, besonders im bergab Betrieb.
Zum Gewicht: Ich habe vor kurzem für einen Kunden eine Enduro aufgebaut (Größe L mit einem M Sattelrohr). Federgabel war eine Pike, außerdem noch mit Alutech HighEnd Laufradsatz mit FX Felgen und Gustav M Bremsen (waren schon vorhanden). Gesamtgewicht sind 15,5 Kg. Das Allerdings mit konventioneller Schaltung. Spart man noch mit leichteren Bremsen, so denke ich, wirst Du bei größerer Rahmenhöhe und Rohloff Nabe im Bereich um 16 Kg sein, was wie gesagt bei entsprechender Körpergröße und Gewicht absolut in Relation steht.
Zur Größe: Am besten eine Email mit Deinen genauen Körperdaten, sowie Deiner jetzigen Geometrie an Alutech, dann bekommst Du eine Empfehlung.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (5. Mai 2006)

Die Wildsau ist auf jeden Fall tourentauglich, praktiziere das in schöner Regelmässigkeit. Beim Gewicht hab ich nicht wirklich gespart (Gustl, Rohloff, Holzfeller, Mavic 7irgendwas die DH-Felgen und Z1 FR1, Hügi FR, DT Swiss Dämpfer) und komme auf um die 16kg (geschätzt). Ist prima bergauf bewegbar, bergab noch besser.

Grösse: Bin 1,88m bei Schrittlänge 92cm und fahre die Sau in L. War damals auch Empfehlung von Alutech und passt wie die Faust aufs Auge (hör auf die Jungs die wissen was sie tun). 

Ride On!


----------



## cedartec (5. Mai 2006)

@axel123
Hi, also noch ein 0.12t bei den Wildsäuen. Ich liege derzeit ebenfalls so bei 0.122t und bin 198cm gross und fahre eine XXL Wildsau Hardride und ebenfalls seit mehr als 3 Jahren eher tourenlastig, mit netten Singletrails. Ich denke, dass Du auf das Gewicht hinkommst und ich galube neben TribalWarrior gibt es noch ein paar Saubesitzer, die mit viel Spass Rohloff fahren. Wenn wieder mehr Kohle da ist, dann steige ich auch um.
Trotz der berechtigten Hinweise, dass im Vergleich zum Körpergewicht 1-2kg mehr am Rad nicht auffallen, habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Da ich immer mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre und auf einem Hügel wohne, kann ich den Unterschied beurteilen, denn im Winter fahre ich immer eine Billig-HT (Corratec irgendwas), weil zuvor die Sau im Salzwasser zuviel gelitten hat (besser die Gabel mit ihren Magnesium-Legierung Tauchrohren). Und mit dem HT und der Wildsau den Berg hoch, da trainiert die Sau mehr, deutlich fühlbar. Beide Räder sind eher stabil als gewichtsoptimiert. Bei den vorderen Ritzeln solltest Du auf die Rennradvariante besser verzichten. Vom Fahrverhalten ist die Wildsau absolut genial und lang (XXL) läuft gut. Wenn Du mehr kurvige enge Trails fährst, vielleicht doch besser XL, denn enge Kurven bekomme ich nicht so gut hin. Ich habe derzeit einen sehr langen und steilen Syntace Vorbau, den ich wohl demnächst gegen einen kürzeren austausche.

Wie dem auch sei, irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass das Mehrgewicht durch Rohloff nur ein paar 100gr sind, also zu vernachlässigen.

Viel Glück bei Deiner Entscheidung,
cheers, cedartec


----------



## axel123 (6. Mai 2006)

also am anfang war ich ja sehr skeptisch, aber mittlerweile glaube ich tatsächlich, dass man mit so einem ding touren kann. zumindest machen es ja recht viele 


@cedartec: wieviel wiegt denn deine sau? was hast du denn so verbaut? wie lang und wie steil ist denn der vorbau den du fährst?
das mehrgewicht der rohloff liegt wohl bei ca. 500g.
damit kann ich auf jeden fall leben und ich kann´s auch nur weiter empfehlen.....
deine erfahrungen mit radgewicht und bergauf kann ich nur bestätigen. ich frage mich jedoch manchmal, ob das wirklich das gewicht ist, oder ob es dann doch eher ein zusammenspiel aus federkonzept, geometrie, sitzposition usw. ist. denn 2 oder auch 3 getränkeflaschen am rahmen merke ich zwar beim handling, aber nicht so wirklich beim vortrieb.
dennoch hätte ich es gerne, wenn der überläufer nicht zu schwer ist 


@rote locke: klingt gut, ich glaube man kann tatsächlich dann unter 16kg bleiben (auch wenn es wahrscheinlich knapp wird). leichter bremsen, etwas leichtere gabel, leichtere felgen und meine kurbeln sind sicherlich auch recht leicht. bin gespannt, werde mich wohl nächste woche entscheiden....


@nonamenic: die dtswiss-felgen machen wirklich einen guten eindruck - und wiegen kaum mehr als der cc-kram den ich jetzt fahre. ich glaube ich werde die mal auf meine wunschliste zu weihnachten setzen... 

@tribalwarrior: du fährst doch bestimmt einen platform dtswiss, oder? bist du zufrieden mit dem zusammenspiel rohloff-dämpfer? aufgrund des drehmoments in den unteren gängen soll die rohloff mit verschiedenen hinterbauten ja nicht so harmonieren (also für wildes wippen sorgen) und deswegen eine platform erfordern. wie ist denn das fahrverhalten, wenn du die platform ganz raus drehst? insbesondere die gänge 1-6 würden mich interessieren...


@all: wo habt ihr eure sau gekauft? macht es sinn direkt zu ordern oder lieber über händler? bpo macht da ja zum beispiel einen recht guten preis... was meint ihr?
welchen luftdämpfer (mit platform) würdet ihr mir empfehlen? der neue magura scheidet wohl schon aus, kommt laut magura mit dem übersetzungsverhältnis nicht so klar...


----------



## Deleted 10349 (6. Mai 2006)

ät axel
Nix Plattform, gott sei dank   Habe einen SSD210 mit Lockout. Ich hab keinen Zusammenhang zwischen kleinen Gängen und stärkerem Wippen festgestellt. Das Schwein wippt immer ein bisschen, was mich aber absolut nicht stört. Wenns ganz haarig wird, wird der Lockout betätigt und gut ist, da wippt auch nichts mehr (wird von mir aber selten praktiziert). Der Dämpfer war eine echt gute Tuningmassnahme, bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit.

Gekauft hab ich direkt bei Alutech, Abwicklung via E-Mail und Telefon funktioniert problemlos, den direkten Kontakt finde ich auch super!

Ride On!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_nickname (7. Mai 2006)

vernünftig aufgebaut hat dass alles zu gehen. meine wildsau hardride in L mit 3-fach kettenblatt, dh-felgen u. maxxis high roller wiegt zwischen 18 u. 19 kg. mit leichten reifen (z.b. fat albert falt) und etwas leichteren felgen sollte man schon so mit 16 kg was fahrbares aufbauen können. nebenbei gesagt: ich werde mit meiner sau gleich zu ner 3-4 stündigen tour aufbrechen. es geht halt alles...


----------



## Milchmann13 (7. Mai 2006)

also wenn ne sau mit dh ausstattung unter 19 wiegt kann das selbst mit xxl nicht so schwer sein unter 16 zu bleiben. allein schon 2 Kg gabel 1 Kg Laufräder 500 Gram Lenker Vorbau,  500g oder mehr Luftdämpfer etc . . .


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Mai 2006)

moin,

da ich gewillt bin mir auch bald eine sau zuzulegen, klinke ich mich hier mal ein... ich habe gestern mit jürgen telefoniert. ich habe auch vor mit meiner sau touren zu fahren und will diese daher auch nicht zu schwer aufbauen. jürgen hat mir geraten das hardride zu nehmen... ich kenne das genaue rahmengewicht der sau in l noch nicht, kann mir aber sehr wohl vorstellen, das man die auf ca. 17 kg trimmen kann....

@ all: mir fehlt noch eine gescheite gabel... eben nicht zu schwer und irgendwas zwischen 140 - 170 mm... die üblichen verdächtigen wären da die pike, fox 36 oder die mz 66, wobei die sackschwer ist und ich in der vergangenheit schon einige probs mit mz hatte... was meint ihr?


----------



## Piefke (9. Mai 2006)

@ oldrizzo:
Die Pike ist zu wenig für die Wildsau HR, baut auch zu niedrig
36 oder 66 wären perfekt, die 2006er 66 wiegt auch unter 3 kg.
Oder eine Z1, mit 150 mm die Untergrenze, was man in einer Sau fahren sollte.
Ich fahre mit meiner Wildsau HR auch FR-Touren, erst war ne Z1 FR1 drin und jetzt eine 66 RC2X, die 66 passt wesentlich besser uznd geht auch bergauf.


----------



## Heiko_München (9. Mai 2006)

So meine Herren,

wenn hier mein Bike schon gepostet wird, möchte ich auch noch ein bißchen Stellung nehmen!    

Ich habe ja die Wildsau Enduro hier bei den Alutech Bildern

und hier

schon näher beschrieben! 

Ich denke immer noch, dass das Bike mit nun 15,3 kg auch für mich mit meinen schlappen 68kg für Touren rund um München und deutlich südlich davon gut geeignet ist. 
Zum Thema Gewicht sparen: die Gabel ist top, ich möchte vorerst nicht auf die Z1 Light umschwenken, ebengleiches gilt für nen Luftdämpfer am Hintern. DAs muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden. Ohne Luftelemente wird es aber nur extrem schwierig das Bike unter 15kg zu drücken. Noch dazu, bei noch größerem Rahmen. Ich fahre "L"!

Falls noch Fragen auftauchen.... Jürgen hilft immer!    

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Mai 2006)

hi ihrs...

so, ich bin etwas weiter... sofern ich die sau als hr nehme, käme ich auf rund 17,5 kg.... da geht noch etwas, einiges möchte man meinen. wird dann allerdings auch sehr schnell sehr teuer... 

@ piefke: danke für die tipps.... leider wiegt die 66 2006 immer noch was um die 2900 gr.... die fox 36 talas kommt da mit 2250 gr besser weg (alles gewichte laut liste). mal sehen, wo ich das mehrgewicht wieder rausholen kann.


----------



## nonamenic (10. Mai 2006)

Nimm doch die 66 SL. Wiegt laut Liste auch nur 2560 gr. 

Hatte ich auch schon für meine Hardride überlegt. Hat halt leider kein ETA für bergauf. 

Ich muss dann wohl auf eine Fox 36 Talas sparen :-(


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Mai 2006)

mit der 66 sl käme das hr auf knappe 18... die 400 gr sind zu vernachlässigen, könnte man meinen, aber ich muss ja irgendwo anfangen. ich denke 17,5 ist ein guter wert, damit ist das bike robust und sinnvoll aufgebaut. leichtere reifen und das ganze sieht schon wieder anders aus. 
back to topic: @axel: ich denke, aus der enduro sau kannst du einen super tourer zaubern, aber schau dir das hr auch nochmal an.


----------



## axel123 (10. Mai 2006)

@oldrizzo:
das hr klingt an sich schon ziemlich geil, aber der federweg ist mir einfach zu viel. insbesondere die gabeleinbaulänge ist ziemlich extrem für einen tourer.fürs touren und gelegentlich zügig bergab brauch ichs einfach nicht. 
und so hart bergab fahre ich auch nicht, bin wahrscheinlich mittlerweile einfach zu alt für sowas 


aber geil ist ´s schon 


axel


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Mai 2006)

@ axel:

das kam von jÃ¼rgen (alutech) auf meine frage nach der gabel (einsatzgebiet touren, ist klar): â...fox oder RockShox, MZ ist zu schwer..."  und wenn der chef persÃ¶nlich sagt, dass das hr die grossen kaliber nicht unbedingt braucht, dann nehme ich das doch gerne als rat...  aber die fox sagt mir sehr zu, also spare ich noch ein wenig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (10. Mai 2006)

@ oldrizzo: Welche RS har denn der Jürgen für die Wildsau empfohlen?

Die Pike ist dem Hinterbau einer Wildsau deutlich unterlegen und die Boxxer Ride ist nicht leichter als ne 66.


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Mai 2006)

@piefke:

ich fragte, welche gabel er für geeignet hielte. aufgezählt hatte ich die pike, die fox 36 sowie die mz 66....


----------



## axel123 (11. Mai 2006)

mal noch ein paar allgemeinere fragen zur wildsau:

ich bin am überlegen, ob ich nicht jürgen bitten soll, die geometrie auf eine kürzere federgabel zu ändern. was meint ihr?
der min federweg von 130mm scheint mir für einen tourer doch recht viel.
andererseits, wenn ich hinten den federweg von 130 auf 140mm ändere, dann müsste sich doch durch das geänderte übersetzungsverhältnis auch der lenkwinkel ändern, oder? vielleicht ließe sich dann auch eine gabel mit 110-120mm problemlos fahren. hintergrund: ich habe zur zeit eine fox vanilla 125r und würde die gerne erstmal weiter nutzen...
hat jemand eine idee?


axel


----------



## nonamenic (12. Mai 2006)

Würde nicht weniger als 130 mm fahren. (125 geht ja auch noch)

Federweg kann man nie genug haben. 

Wenn es Dir um den Lenkwinkel geht, den kannst Du ja über die untere Dämpferbefestigung verändern. Je weiter hinten (Richtung Sitzrohr) der Dämpfer befestigt ist, umso flacher ist der Lenkwinkel. 

Für welche Sau hast Dich jetzt entschieden?

Enduro oder Hardride?


----------



## axel123 (12. Mai 2006)

es wird wohl die enduro werden, die hardride ist zwar eindeutig hübscher, aber der federweg und das gewicht ist mir dann doch ein bisschen viel... immerhin will ich ja hauptsächlich touren.

du meinst du würdest die geometrie nicht ändern lassen auf einen geringeren federweg? wahrscheinlich ärgere ich mich irgendwann mal, dass eine langhubigere gabel zu sehr chopper-mäßig ist, kann sein...

jetzt sitze ich hier und warte auf ein angebot von meinem händler, bin mal gespannt...
habe bei bpo gesehen, dass da die enduro wildsau für 1388 zu haben ist 
das sind ca. 20% unter liste, ist mal ein wort....


----------



## nonamenic (12. Mai 2006)

Meine Hardride ist auch von BPO. War damals ein Super-Service. 

Wie gesagt, da war der Steuersatz gratis. Außerdem kann man mit denen verhandeln. Evtl. geht da noch was am Preis. 

Wollte ursprünglich auch die Enduro. Hätte mir im nachhinein auch gereicht. Bin zwar öfter mal in Wildbad, aber nie im Bikepark. (Ist mir peinlich, kann nicht mal auf dem Hinterrad fahren). Aber das Oberrohr hat mir so gefallen.

Musst dann unbedingt Bilder von deiner Enduro-Sau reinstellen. Bin echt mal gespannt. Welche Teile willst Du denn anbauen?


----------



## anderson (12. Mai 2006)

jetzt wo die entscheidung ja fast gefallen ist, will ich auch noch was beitragen:

hab die enduro-sau in m. mit z150, vanilla rc ppd, normaler schaltung und "double-track" mit derzeit maxxis minion. und ich komme so auf ..naja.. ca. 18 kg. damit fahre ich touren und sessellift. touren heist, dass ich hier in der heimat um die 40 +- km fahre oder wenns krachen soll 20 km (aber dann mit 1000 höhenmetern und dainese). und im sommer in den alpen halt so das übliche, 40 km 1000-1500 höhenmeter. nächstes jahr vielleicht mal über die alpen, aber dann mit anderen felgen. federweg vorne, wie gesagt 150, hinten größte übersetzung, was ist das?... 180 oder so. wippen bergauf gibts kaum (ich habe noch ein kona mokomoko cc-fully, das wippt aber tausendmal mehr), wippen wird bestimmt kein problem werden.

gekauft habe ich auch bei bpo. super service, persönlicher kundenkontakt. habe da seither einiges gekauft. (ist ja eigentlich kein ort für verbung, aber in dem fall muss es mal sein).

fazit: ich würde mir die enduro nicht noch mal kaufen!
weil: die säue sind tourentauglich genug, dass es auch eine hardride hätte sein dürfen. und dann mit etwas mehr reserven im bikepark. vielleicht gibts nächstes jahr eine solche.

gruß
haller

ps: siehe auch meine galerie hier


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Mai 2006)

axel123 schrieb:
			
		

> es wird wohl die enduro werden, die hardride ist zwar eindeutig hübscher, aber der federweg und das gewicht ist mir dann doch ein bisschen viel... immerhin will ich ja hauptsächlich touren.
> 
> du meinst du würdest die geometrie nicht ändern lassen auf einen geringeren federweg? wahrscheinlich ärgere ich mich irgendwann mal, dass eine langhubigere gabel zu sehr chopper-mäßig ist, kann sein...
> 
> ...


Also ich bin sicher nicht referenz für irgendwas, aber das "Chopper mäßige" ist absolut gut! Es gibt dir Berg runter mehr sicherheit und im Flachen ist es ein entspanteres Treten da du aufrechter sitzt. Wenn du Race-Lastige Touren färst ist es allerdings manchmal störend. 
Zu viel Federweg kann man allerdings nie haben. An meinem Touren-Bike habe ich 15cm vorn und hinten. Das ist mir derzeit schon zu wenig. Ich werd am WE probieren mit meiner Wildsau Team mal Touren zu fahren, mal sehen nach wieviel HM ich zusammenbreche.


----------



## black soul (12. Mai 2006)

sehr interessant, liebäugle auch mit ner endurosau.
blöde frage mal: wer ist bpo ? 
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (12. Mai 2006)

bpo = www.bikepartsonline.de


----------



## axel123 (15. Mai 2006)

so, werde diese woche die enduro-sau bestellen. habe mir überlegt folgende teile zu verbauen:

fox float rl dämpfer (130/140mm federweg)
fox vanilla 125r gabel (habe ich noch)
nc-17 empire super pro sattelstütze (wenn lieferbar)
flite sattel
rohloff mit mavic xm819
middleburn rs7 oder rs8 xc uno kurbeln mit xt innenlager (vierkant) 32/13
rohloff slt-99 kette
shimano pdm 540 pedale
lenker vermutlich syntace vector downhill
vorbau ?
odi griffe
steuersatz alutech x-long (ich suche immer noch leichtere und bezahlbare alternativen)
Avid juicy seven carbon 185/160
nobby nic 2.25


was meint ihr?


----------



## nonamenic (15. Mai 2006)

Hört sich doch gut an. 

Vorbau kannst Du doch dann auch von Syntace nehmen. Diesen Vario oder wie der heißt. Ist leicht und variabel.

Als Sattelstütze könnt ich Thomson empfehlen. Schön edel und leicht. Ist zwar auch teuer, aber so eine Stütze ist ja auch kein Verschleißteil. 

Ein Thomson Vorbau würde dazu natürlich auch passen, wenn Dir Syntace nicht gefällt. 

Welche Farbe bekommt denn die Enduro-Sau verpasst?


----------



## axel123 (15. Mai 2006)

die thomson stütze ist natürlich klasse. mich stört allerdings, dass sie keine aufgelaserten markierungen hat. ist blöd zum rein und rausmachen.
der vorbau von thomson ist allerdings der hammer, die komplette thomsonkollektion würde allerdings mein budget endgültig sprengen 

tja, die farbe.... zuerst wollte ich dormant orange (so wie das dirt fully auf der alutech seite), ist mir aber den aufpreis glaube ich nicht wert. so wird es wahrscheinlich ganz einfach schwarzeloxiert (ist auch schön kratzfest) mit schwinge und wippe in alu natur. aber die entscheidung ist noch nicht endgültig gefallen. vorschläge?


----------



## nonamenic (15. Mai 2006)

Dormantrot-Metallic ist von mir bereits belegt. Geht also nicht mehr ;-)

Auf der Eurobike hing ein Rahmen in Froschgrünmetallic. Das sah super aus. Ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Wenn es Dir aufs Gewicht ankommt ist elox natürlich optimal. 

Klassisch weiß ist auch immer schön anzuschauen. 

Ist keine leichte Sache, so eine Farbauswahl.


----------



## axel123 (15. Mai 2006)

froschgrünmetallic?
gibts da bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (15. Mai 2006)

Gibt es:


----------



## axel123 (15. Mai 2006)

das ist allerdings sehr grün 

ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht....


vielleicht doch orange oder einfach schwarz...

ist denn elox tatsächlich soviel leichter als pulver?


----------



## nonamenic (15. Mai 2006)

Bin nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich glaube ich habe mal irgendwo was von ca. 250 gramm gelesen. Ist gar nicht so wenig Fläche wie man vermutet, die da mit Pulver beschichtet wird. Elox ist ja nur eine elektrochemische Reaktion (oder so ähnlich). Da kommt ja kein Material drauf wie beim Lack oder Pulver.


----------



## axel123 (15. Mai 2006)

also wenn es tatsächlich 250g sind, dann wird die sau eloxiert. 250g kosten sonst eine menge geld


----------



## axel123 (15. Mai 2006)

habe nochmal ein bisschen recherchiert:
das mehrgewicht einer pulverung gegenüber einer eloxierung beträgt ca. 150-300g.
rahmengröße, konstruktiv bedingte oberfläche und dicke der pulverung sind dabei wohl die variablen.

da wird meine sau doch wohl eloxiert werden


----------



## anderson (15. Mai 2006)

mit mehr federweg fährt sich die sau sicher nicht schlechter den berg hoch, aber leckerer runter!

gruß
haller

ps: meine nächste wird schokoladenbraun, glänzend


----------



## axel123 (16. Mai 2006)

so, es ist vollbracht 

die sau ist bestellt 

jetzt muß ich mal beginnen meine rohloff umzubauen und langsam alle teile zusammen zu suchen und zu bestellen.

jemand noch ein paar tolle ideen bezüglich der teileauswahl?


----------



## cedartec (17. Mai 2006)

@axel123
Ich habe die Antwort nicht vergessen, aber komme nicht dazu meine Sau zu wiegen. Ich habe dormant-blau, aber eloxiert sind schon ein bisschen edler aus. Ich weiss nicht wie die bei Santa Cruz immer diese geilen Eloxal-Farben hinbekommen.

Sattelstütze Roox tut auch ganz gut und hat Markierungen. Statt Odi kannste auch Lizard Skin nehmen und bei Reifen bin ich mit Kenda Nevagal derzeit sehr zufrieden, sind aber schwerer als die Nobby Nics, dafür Klasse Haftung im Wald und nicht so teuer. Der Rest hört sich gut an. Warum eigentlich die Juicy Carbon? Weil sie leichter sind oder wegen der Optik, die normalen Juicy 7 sind doch günstiger und funktionieren gleich gut.

Viel Spass beim Zusammenbau,
cheers, Gerhard


----------



## axel123 (17. Mai 2006)

@cedartec: 
kein problem mit der wiegerei, ich wiege einfach bald meine eigene 
nach einigen telefonaten mit jürgen und stöbern hier im forum, denke ich, dass ich unter 16kg bleiben kann. das reicht mir völlig. 

ich habe sie jetzt in schwarz eloxiert bestellt. ist nicht sonderlich extravagant, aber ich konnte mich nicht so recht entscheiden. da hat das gewicht den ausschlag gegeben. zum glück bietet jürgen elox nur in schwarz an, das hat dann die entscheidung einfach gemacht obwohl ich ein elox-orange wie bei santa cruz vorgezogen hätte...
die roox habe ich schonmal gebrochen (wie viele andere auch auf dem markt), daher würde ich lieber davon abstand nehmen 
die odi griffe habe ich noch, davon abgesehen harmonieren die sehr gut mit dem drehgriff der rohloff. die juicy carbon einfach deshalb weil ich sie im februar auf ebay so billig bekommen habe, dass ich es mir nicht leisten kann eine "normale" juicy zu fahren  den aufpreis von seven auf carbon hätte ich nie bezahlt...
von den kendas hört man hierzulande irgendwie nicht viel. als ich vor 20 jahren (mann bin ich alt) noch bmx gefahren bin, hatte ich nur kenda drauf. wie sind die denn so vom rollwiederstand und von der haltbarkeit? habe zur zeit nobby nic in 2.1 auf meinem harttail und bin was nässe betrifft nicht sonderlich zufrieden. habe mittlerweile auch schon über WTB nachgedacht, naja, mal sehen, was es so wird...




axel


----------



## cedartec (19. Mai 2006)

@axel123

 glückwunsch zu den Bremsen. Mir wurde damals die Roox als besonders haltbar empfohlen. Na bis jetzt stimmt es ja auch, aber bei schlechten Erfahrungen würde ich auch anders denken.
Habe die Nevegals geholt weil sie in den amerikanischen Mags und auch dort in den Foren einfach alles abräumen. Zur Haltbarkeit frage mich am Ende des Jahres, dann sind sie ein Jahr drauf. Die Haftung auf nasser Strasse ist sehr zufriedenstellend und im Wald bisher auch. Wie gesagt, etwas schwerer (ich fahre den Drahtreifen) aber ein gutes Gefühl beim Fahren auch in der Kurve und mit 16Euro für ein paar halt günstig (ebay).

geniesse die Vorfreude, die Wildsau ist schon ziemlich genial,
cheers, gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel123 (23. Mai 2006)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> @axel123
> 
> Mir wurde damals die Roox als besonders haltbar empfohlen.



nun ja, mir auch 
ist mir bergauf durchs wippen gebrochen. keine sattelstÃ¼tze (nicht mal eine monty fÃ¼r 12â¬) hat kÃ¼rzer gehalten. war ein langer weg nach hause im stehen 




axel


----------



## entlebucher (23. Mai 2006)

@axel

schöne komposition, glückwunsch! Fahre meine Hardride auch mit Rohloff und schwarz eloxiert.

Eloxieren ist sehr resistent gegen Kratzer etc, aber blöd zum putzen. Ich bin häufig in Regen und Schlamm unterwegs und spritze die sau meist nur ab, und dann bleiben hässliche Flecken zurück. Die bekommt man nur mit Bürste oder Lappen ordentlich weg. Wenn man es ganz sauber will, dann ölt man die Fuhre halt ein mit Brunox oder WD40 und poliert ein wenig.

Die ODI hatte ich auch lange Zeit mit der Rohloff gefahren (6Jahre) aber die kurzen griffe nutzen sich schnell ab und sind teuer zum nachkaufen. Ausserdem war der äussere Aluring irgendwann mal altersschwach. Ich habe mir für 10 Franken (ca 6Euro) bei der Migros schraubgriffe gekauft und die passend zersägt. Das hält auch.

Hoffe du wirst glücklich mit der Sau!


----------



## axel123 (29. Mai 2006)

so, liefertermin der sau ist der 10.6., letzte änderung: upgrade auf float rp3, da der float rl bloss ein r ist. will doch die möglichkeit haben, die fuhre zu beruhigen, wenns doch zu sehr wippen sollte.
ob das mal so kurz nach willingen klappt.........

langsam sind alle fehlenden teile bestellt (zumindest glaube ich das, fehlt bestimmt noch was beim zusammenbau, ist doch immer so ), meine rohloff geht zum umbau morgen auf die reise. kriegt eine dt5.1 felge und die externe ansteuerung mit oem-achsplatte verpasst.  ich bin mittlerweile sehr gespannt, wie die sau so fahren wird und wie schwer sie nun tatsächlich wird...


@entlebucher:
ich habe beim putzen meines hardtails (pulverbeschichtung) auch immer diese blöden weissen flecken gehabt. ich nehme da moto-wash von bel-ray, seitdem ist das putzen völlig problemlos. ist allerdings eine alte flasche von dem zeug, das war vor 10 jahren auch schon nicht billig (20,-DM). die neue version kostet jetzt das gleiche in euro, putzt aber nicht mehr so gut  
ich werde mal demnächst diese tollen bunt eingepackten reiniger für die moderne hausfrau ausprobieren. was im bad alle kalkränder und in der küche jegliches fett beseitigt, dürfte auch beim mtb wirken....hoffentlich ohne allzu deutlich lager und ähnliches zu beschädigen 




axel


----------



## nonamenic (1. Juni 2006)

@axel

Glückwunsch meinerseits. Nach meinem Bikeurlaub in Finale/Ligure letzte Woche beneide ich Dich jetzt ein wenig mit Deiner Enduro Sau.

1.000 Höhenmeter am Stück mit meiner 18 Kg-Sau ist wirklich kein Vergnügen. Trotz absenkbarer Z1. Mann war das hart. Aber dafür war das "bergab" ein Traum. Und der Tag Bike-Shuttle mit Guide (er war erst 14!!!!) der schönste in meinem bisherigen Bikerleben. 

Aber Finale ist das richtige Revier für ein alutech. Ein Paradies sage ich euch. Vergeßt den Gardasee. 

So, das war genug Off-Topic. Sorry. 

Aber ich denke mein nächstes Bike wird eine Enduro Sau mit ner Z1 light ETA

Gruß Chris


----------



## axel123 (1. Juni 2006)

@nonamenic

klingt ja so, als wäre die entscheidung mit enduro und relativ leichtem aufbau nicht schlecht gewählt 
ich werde dann mal berichten, wie sie so bergauf geht 

aber ansonsten wars ja wohl ziemlich klasse in finale, das bergabfahren hat dich doch bestimmt für die 1000hm-qual entschädigt, oder?


----------



## nonamenic (1. Juni 2006)

@axel

da hast Du eigentlich schon recht. Es war einfach großartig.

Jetzt wird erstmal gespart für eine Z1 light ETA und einen Laufradsatz von DT Swiss (EX 5.1). 

Gruß Chris


----------



## mani.r (1. Juni 2006)

servus männer.

war mit meiner sau (hardride fr) auch im april in finale ligure. war die erste richtige ausfahrt mit der sau. hab da noch recht viel rumstellen müssen mit lenkwinkel, vorbau lenker, federweg usw aber jetzt ist es ein traum. ist schon ein leckeres gebiet. ideal für ne sau. hatten allerdings jeden tag shuttle den die 1000 hm sind schon recht heftig. das enduo würde sich da aber auch wohl fühlen. 
glückwunsch zur sau. hoffentlich kommt se bald.


----------



## axel123 (1. Juni 2006)

@nonamenic

habe mich auf deinen wink hin intensiver mit der dtswiss 5.1 ex beschäftigt - und mich auch dafür entschieden. die ist zwar schweineteuer, scheint aber wirklich klasse zu sein. was fährst du denn zur zeit für laufräder?


@mani.r

auf die ganze einstellerei bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt. wars denn sehr aufwändig oder gings einigermaßen flott? 
insbesondere die ganzen möglichkeiten mit kettenstrebenlänge, tretlagerhöhe, lenkwinkel und damit lineare oder progressive federkennlinie blablabla oh mann! steigt man da eigentlich jemals durch?


----------



## nonamenic (1. Juni 2006)

@axel
vorne Mavic 321 mit Marzocchi QR20 NAbe, hinten Mavic 321 mit Shimano XT-Nabe. DT Swiss müsste schon um einiges leichter sein, und vor allem edler ;-)

Zur Einstellerei: ist eigentlich nicht so schlimm. Habe viel probiert und habe es dann wieder so eingestellt wie er ab Werk kam. Macht aber eigentlich Spaß die Einstellerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel123 (1. Juni 2006)

@nonamenic

naja, pro felge schon mal 70g (laut jeweiliger webseite). und das immerhin an der rotierenden masse. mit einer anderen nabe müsste auch nochmal ein bisschen was gewichstmäßig gehen. und - du hast recht - die sehen wirklich etwas edler aus, als der mavic kram 

das mit der einstellerei klingt ja ganz ermutigend, vielleicht lasse ich es erstmal einfach so, wie es ausgeliefert wird


----------



## mani.r (1. Juni 2006)

ich würde es auch mal so lassen wie es kommt. das merkt man eh erst nach einer längeren fahrt obs passt oder nicht. hab bei mir den lenkwinkel dann steiler gemacht und bin von 200 auf 190 Federweg runter. Danach habe ich noch einen anderen Lenker gekauft der etwas höher war, da die 66 nicht so hoch baut. Jetzt ist es Top. Ok, die rohloff muss noch rein.
Die Einstellerei ist noch schlimm - mich hat es eher etwas genervt bis ichs raus hatte.
Ja, das Gewicht ist auch noch so ne sache. Mir ist es egal, da ich meistens im Bikepark unterwegs bin und selten Touren damit fahre. Meine wiegt jetzt 19 kilo   hab aber nicht auf Gewicht geachtet.
Dt Swiss ist schon edel - hab aber die mavic 729 von meinem alten bike noch gehabt. stabil ohne ende aber bockeschwer das ding. Mit rohloff gibts dann eine neue felge.
oh mann - das scheiss warten gel? hab auf meine ja nur 2 wochen warten müssen und das war schon ewig. lag aber nicht am jürgen. der rahmen lag 2 wochen bei der postverteilerstelle rum. ungelogen.


----------



## axel123 (2. Juni 2006)

ist eigentlich mal jemandem aufgefallen, dass die enduro sau 150,- billiger geworden ist und damit jetzt für schlappe 1550 zu haben ist?

@mani.r
2 wochen auf der postverteilstelle? das ist doch wohl ein witz? weiss die post denn nicht, dass schweinefleisch schnell verderblich ist? 
du hast doch bestimmt gekocht als du das rausgefunden hast, oder?


----------



## anderson (2. Juni 2006)

meiner meinung nach wird dem thema gewicht zuviel gewicht gegeben (etwa 70 g).

ob und als wievielter ich 1500 höhenmeter bewältige hängt mal in erster linie von musculus quadriceps temoris und seinen nachbarn ab.

ich bin mit meiner sau (18kg und viel bewegte masse durch lecker double-track) nie als letzter oben, aber als erster unten.

haller


----------



## axel123 (3. Juni 2006)

@anderson

du hast natürlich recht, dass man sich über "leichtbau" streiten kann. hier geht es meines erachtens aber nicht um leichtbau als fetisch, sondern vielmehr darum sich die bergaufpassagen so leicht wie möglich zu machen, um beim bergab _noch_ entspannter sein zu können. 

das absolute gewicht, dass ich spare mit einem umstieg auf leichtere felgen, ist sicherlich nicht entscheidend. nur summiert sich halt schnell was auf. wenn ich gerade bei der rotierenden masse mal 70 g an der felge und vielleicht noch 100g am mantel spare (was meist schnell passiert ist), dann sind das nicht bloss nominell 340g die am gesamtgewicht gespart wurden, sondern müsste tatsächlich spürbar sein. ein leichtlaufender reifen bringt zusätzliches.  

natürlich sind die muskeln der ausschlaggebende faktor fürs bergan, aber man kann ja hier und da bei der zusammenstellung des rades den trainingszustand "begünstigen" 

axel


----------



## axel123 (12. Juni 2006)

also mit liefertermin 10.6. war schonmal nix....
 aber diese woche solls was werden.

naja, ist nicht schlimm, meine rohloff ist ja auch noch nicht vom umbau zurück 

und das bei so einem wetter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (12. Juni 2006)

meine Sau kränkelt gerade. Kann sie daher auch nicht fahren. El Camino und Innenlager nach nur 6 Monaten defekt. :-(

Aber Z1 light ETA ist bestellt. So kann ich dann doch nochmal etwas Gewicht abspecken.

Bin gespannt auf Deine Enduro.


----------



## axel123 (12. Juni 2006)

@nonamenic
ich nehme an ein ISIS innenlager? ist wirklich ein scheiss system mit den dünnen lagern...
ich werde vierkant verbauen, da ich den hollowtech-kram nicht mag und isis nicht wirklich eine alternative darstellt....

bin gespannt was du so über die z1 light eta sagst. ist für mich auch in der engeren wahl, sobald sich mein konto von dem angriff der wildsau erhohlt hat

wo hast du denn die gabel bestellt?


----------



## nonamenic (12. Juni 2006)

@axel123

ja, Truvativ Gigapipe DH. Bekomme jetzt ein Alutech im Tausch. Mal sehen ob das besser ist.

Gabel habe ich über ebay bestellt. 499,- + Versand. War der Beste Preis den ich gefunden habe. 

Ist ein Bike-Laden irgendwo im Osten Deutschlands.

Hoffe eine weiße Gabel passt zu meiner Dormantroten Sau.


----------



## axel123 (12. Juni 2006)

nonamenic schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe eine weiße Gabel passt zu meiner Dormantroten Sau.



wieso nicht? erinnert vielleicht ein bisschen an eine schranke oder an ketchup/mayo 

poste doch mal ein bild, wenn die gabel drin ist. 


oh mann, hoffentlich kommt meine sau und die rohloff diese woche. 
sonst muss ich noch rennrad fahren :kotz:


----------



## nonamenic (12. Juni 2006)

Rennrad? Hihi.  Ich hätte da noch eines günstig zu verkaufen. Hängt seit ich die Sau habe nur noch im Keller rum.


----------



## axel123 (13. Juni 2006)

so, vermutlich kommt der rahmen am freitag. gab wohl probleme mit der lieferung des dämpfers.....

@nonamenic
hab auch schon versucht mein rennrad zu verkaufen, aber wer kauft schon ein rennrad?


----------



## mdk187 (15. Juni 2006)

Ich kann jetzt wenig zu einer Wildsau sagen (da ich keine habe ) aber vielleicht ein paar Worte zur Tourentauglichkeit. Ich fahr sowohl ein Votec Fully mit ca. 13 kg als auch ein Speci SX Trail mit ca. 18,5 kg. Beide auf Touren und finde das sich der Gewichtsunterschied gewaltig bemerkbar macht. Das liegt meiner Meinung nach aber vor allem an den Reifen und Laufrädern. Big Bettys laufen eben nicht so gut wie Race-Schlappen.

Deshalb denke ich, dass man gerade dort am günstigsten und effektivsten Gewicht sparen kann. Axel geht da schon den richtigen Weg.

P.S. Das Mehrgewicht der Rohloff an meinem Speci, hat sich in jedem Fall gelohnt. Möchte die Coladose nicht mehr missen.


----------



## nonamenic (19. Juni 2006)

@axel123
ich vermute Deine Enduro-Sau kam immer noch nicht? Schade.

Meine weiße Z1 light ist aber gekommen. Schönes Teil. Werde ich am Mittwoch einbauen und danach mal wieder ein Foto einstellen.

Mein Rennrad ist jetzt bei ebay zu verkaufen. Wenn es genug Kohle bringt gibt es evtl. noch einen neuen Laufradsatz für meine "Leichtbau-Hardride-Sau"

Gruß Chris


----------



## axel123 (19. Juni 2006)

nonamenic schrieb:
			
		

> @axel123
> ich vermute Deine Enduro-Sau kam immer noch nicht?



heute war es endlich soweit. die sau und die rohloff kamen gleichzeitig. ich konnte mir die sau allerdings noch nicht anschauen. Mein Händler hatte schon zu...... Mist

aber morgen.... ich hoffe ich kann spätestens mittwoch mit dem zusammenbau beginnen. ich will doch endlich wissen wie sie fährt, verdammt!


bin sehr gespannt wie deine gabel ist, werde mich wahrscheinlich noch dieses jahr für eine neue entscheiden müssen...

mein rennrad hatte ich mal im rennrad-forum. wollte aber keiner. jetzt stehts halt hier rum und dient als ablage  Das machts allerdings gut....


----------



## axel123 (20. Juni 2006)

so, habe ausgepackt. sehr schick - und klasse verarbeitet.  

Gewicht incl. steuersatz und dämpfer ist 4,04 kg. Ein ganzes Stück weniger als ich für einen xxl-rahmen erwartet hatte. geht also schon mal gut los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (21. Juni 2006)

Wann gibt es Bilder?


----------



## axel123 (22. Juni 2006)

@nonamenic

ist deine gabel drin? wie ist denn so der erste eindruck?

mein aufbau wurde auf heute abend verschoben. habe gestern noch ewig nach einer bremsleitung für meine juicy gefahndet, da die lieferzeit wohl so um die 8 wochen liegt. hab aber noch eine bekommen. hoffe es fehlt jetzt nix mehr. 
bilder gibts sobald ich jemanden mit ´ner digicam gefunden habe


----------



## nonamenic (22. Juni 2006)

@axel123
Gabel ist drin. Der Sattel passt jetzt farblich nicht mehr. Kommt wieder ein schwarzer dran.

Zur Gabel kann ich noch nichts sagen. Werde heute meine erste Tour damit machen.


----------



## axel123 (22. Juni 2006)

@nonamenic
sieht doch schick aus, das dormantrot ist echt eine klasse farbe für ne sau. und die weisse gabel passt doch sehr gut.


----------



## nonamenic (22. Juni 2006)

Danke für das Kompliment. Hoffe sie fährt sich auch so gut wie sie aussieht.


----------



## nonamenic (22. Juni 2006)

@axel123
Erste Tour mit der Z1 light ETA ist geschafft. Habe zwar noch nicht alle Einstellungen getestet, aber schon jetzt kann ich sagen dass die Gabel wesentlich besser funktioniert als meine 05er Z1 FR 1. Hat zwar ein etwas höheres Losbrechmoment, aber ich empfinde das eher positiv. Sie federt eben wirklich nur wenn sie soll und dann aber vom feinsten. Also meiner Meinung nach ist die Gabel top.
Gruß Chris


----------



## axel123 (23. Juni 2006)

@nonamenic
mit der gabel klingt ja gut, bin gespannt wie so deine erfahrungen auf dauer sind.


so, gestern abend habe ich mit dem aufbau begonnen. aber natürlich noch nicht fertig, weil noch ein bisschen was fehlt. kleinteile halt.... mist...

aber es sieht gut aus, auch die sitzposition ist gut. die erste wiegung (noch ohne sattel und schaltbox für die rohloff) hat 15,02 ergeben. es wird also definitiv unter 15,5 bleiben. einige teile sind allerdings noch nicht endgültig. naja, mal abwarten. hoffe, es wird heute fertig. 

gibt auch noch probleme mit dem dämpfer setup. bin wohl etwas schwer für das ding das übersetzungsverhältnis der wippe erledigt den rest


----------



## axel123 (27. Juni 2006)

so, ich hoffe, dass dämpferproblem ist bald gelöst.  habe den dhx air bestellt.
durch die grössere luftkammer als die floats und die möglichkeit bis 21bar aufzupumpen lässt er sich härter abstimmen, als die "normalen" dhx mit 800er feder. sagt zumindest toxoholics - und die sollten es wissen. die probleme mit den dichtungen sind wohl auch passé, die neuen haben eine andere shore-härte.

hoffe der dämpfer kommt noch diese woche..... 

sonst muss doch noch das rennrad aufgepumpt werden


----------



## axel123 (18. September 2006)

so, nach längerer zeit mal ein kurzer bericht von meiner sau.
foto habe ich leider immer noch keins gemacht, naja.... irgendwann schaff ich vielleicht auch das mal...

bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. abstimmung des dhx air war ein bisschen aufwendig, aber der federunsgkomfort ist klasse. gewicht ist nun ziemlich genau 15,5 kg.

aufbau ist wie folgt:
alutech wildsau enduro xxl mit dhx air 190 mm
lenker - ringle rizer
vorbau - syntace superforce
steuersatz - alutech x-long stahl
gabel - fox vanilla (noch)
bremsen - juicy carbon 185/160
laufrad - vr onyx mit mavic 2irgendwas (wird noch getauscht, ist nämlich schon krumm  ) und rohloff mit dtswiss 5.1
mantel - nobby nic 2.1
innenlager - xt 73/107
kurbeln - middleburn rs-3
pedale - shimano 540
sattelstütze - nc-17 empire s-pro
sattel - spezialized bg irgendwas (fliegt wohl auch bald in die tonne..)
griffe - odi
kette - rohloff slt 99

als nächstes steht jetzt ein neues vorderrad an. es wird eine hope proII mit dtswiss 5.1 werden. und vermutlich gibt es noch eine neue gabel. die fox vanilla ist mit 125 mm doch etwas unharmonisch mit dem hinterbau und dem dhx air mit dann doch 175mm federweg  

@nonamenic
wie sind denn deine erfahrungen bisher mit der z1 light eta? immer noch zufrieden?


axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

